# ERBIL | 6 Empire Diamond Towers | 25 fl - 23 fl | 92m - 85m | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

EMPIRE DIAMOND TOWERS

Empire Residential Diamond Towers are located in the West and East of the Empire Project. With 3 towers on each side, they accommodate a total of 720 luxury apartments. The middle tower of each Diamond stands 25 floors high with the remaining 2 towers on each side at 23 floors. Designed according to the latest modern engineering designs, all the requirements for a luxurious living experience are met.

Empire Diamond apartments are divided in the following way:
• 1-bedroom: 188 apartments with areas ranging from (103 - 106)m2.

• 2-bedroom: 532 apartments with areas ranging from (152 - 208)m2
























































INTERIORS
Special Amenities
In addition to basic services such as water, electricity, drainage systems, telecom services, and internet, residents enjoy exclusive benefits and services:

Security surveillance system across the entire complex.
Home video intercom system.
Automatic fire alarm system.
Emergency exit stairs.
Underground parking spaces with direct interior access.
Spacious visitors parking.
24-hour maintenance and cleaning services.
Advanced energy-saving heating and cooling system.
Specific repository areas for garbage disposal.
Aesthetically pleasing spacious leisure parks.


----------



## Guaro Llanero (Jan 10, 2006)

What's the target market for 1-2 bedrooms flats in Iraq?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice project!


----------



## Sinjar (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Glen Bates (May 25, 2013)

Incredible... I would not have imagined such a beautiful complex being built in Erbil... Many more to come I'm sure. A friend of mine works in the oil industry in Iraq, and he tells me it is astonishing the pace and extent of the construction schemes there... Curious to see what opportunities will arise in the next decade. - G


----------



## Bashar-Samad (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, anyone know what's the price per meter square?


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------

